# مصطلحات العقود و الادارة باللغتين الانكليزية و العربية الجزء الثالث



## باسم منلا (12 أغسطس 2008)

debtors : مدينون
decentralization of project management : لا مركزة إدارة المشاريع
decision support systems : أنظمة دعم اتخاذ القرار
decision- making : صنع القرار
de- layering of a traditional government : تبسيط التراتبية لدائرة حكومية
department
delegation : التفويض
democratic governance : الحاكمية الديموقراطية
Department of Economic and Social : إدارة الشؤون الاقتصادية والاجتماعية
( Affairs (DESA
depreciation : الإهتلاك
development forum : منتدى التنمية
development initiatives : مبادرات تنمية
development planning : تخطيط التنمية
devolution responsibility : تفويض المسؤولين
devolving authority : تفويض السلطة
digital age : عصر رقمي
direct government contact : نقطة اتصال حكومي مباشر
disbursements and receipts : الدفعات والمقبوضات
divestiture : التجريد
Division for Public Administration and : شعبة الإدارة العامة وإدارة التنمية
( Development Management (DPADM
documentation : التوثيق
earned revenues : العوائد المكتسبة
economic development : التنمية الاقتصادية
economic growth : النمو الاقتصادي
economic policy : السياسة الاقتصادية
(Economic Research Forum (ERF : منتدى البحوث الاقتصادية
effectiveness : فعالية
effectiveness in achieving goals : فعالية تحقيق الأهداف
efficiency : الكفاءة
electronic kiosks : الأكشاك الإلكترونية
electronic payment terminals : معدات طرفية لدفع الأموال ً إلكترونيا
electronic signature : التوقيع الإلكتروني
electronic signature tools : أدوات توقيع إلكتروني
electronic tools : الأدوات الإلكترونية
employment policies : سياسات التوظيف
empowerment : التمكين
enabling environment : بيئة تمكينية
enabling role : الدور التمكيني
enhancing : تعزيز
equipment : المعدات
e- Relationships : العلاقات الإلكترونية
EU council : مجلس الاتحاد الأوروبي
euro- mediterranean partnership : الشراكة الأورو - متوسطية
European Union : الاتحاد الأوروبي
evaluation : التقييم
executive agencies : الوكالات التنفيذية
executive branch : الفرع التنفيذي
expenditure : الإنفاق
financial deficit : العجز المالي
financial performance : الأداء المالي
financial restrictions : الضوابط المالية
financial support : دعم مالي
fiscal compliance : الامتثال الضريبي
fiscal control : الضبط المالي
fiscal deficit : العجز المالي
fiscal management : الإدارة المالية
flexible responses : استجابات مرنة
focus on results : التركيز على النتائج
Ford Foundation- Kennedy School : فورد فاونديشين - مدرسة كينيدي للحكومة
( of Government (FORD- KSG
formal rules : الأحكام الرسمية
fraud : الغش
free trade : التجارة الحرة
full cost recovery : الاستعادة الكاملة للكلفة
functions of government : وظائف الحكومة
funding : تمويل
gender : النوع الاجتماعي
global changes : التغيرات العالمية
global economic integration : التكامل الاقتصادي العالمي
good governance : الحاكمية الجيدة
goods and services : السلع والخدمات
government control : السيطرة الحكومية
government entity : هيئة حكومية
government revenues : عائدات الحكومة
government services : الخدمات الحكومية
government/ vendor divide : الانفصام بين الحكومة والبائع
groping along " " تلمس الطريق
growing needs : تنامي الحاجات
guiding decision- making : توجيه اتخاذ القرارات
harmonization : مناغمة
hidden liabilities : الالتزامات المخبوءة
high levels : مستويات عليا
human resources : موارد بشرية
human resources management and training : إدارة الموارد البشرية والتدريب
implementation : التنفيذ
incentive : حافز
incoherence : الافتقار إلى الاتساق
income statements : بيانات الدخل
information flows : تدفقات معلومات
information technology : تكنولوجيا المعلومات
infrastructure services : خدمات البنية التحتية
initiative : مبادرة
innovative management governance : ممارسات إدارية مبتكرة
input- based budget system : ميزانيات تقوم على المدخلات
inputs : المدخلات
inputs purchased : المدخلات المشتراة
inside look :" " النظرة من الداخل
Institute of Public Administration of Canada : معهد الإدارة العامة الكندي
( (IPAC
integration : التكامل
interactivity : تفاعلية
interface : واجهات التواصل
internal bodies : الهيئات الداخلية
internal control systems : أنظمة الضبط الداخلي
international best practices : أفضل الممارسات الدولية
international donor and funding agencies : وكالات المانحين والتمويل الدولية
international environment : البيئة الدولية
(International Federation of Accountants (IFAC : الإتحاد الدولي للمحاسبين
(International Monetary Fund (IMF : صندوق النقد الدولي
international professional organization : منظمة مهنية دولية
international trade organization : منظمة التجارة الدولية
investment : الاستثمار
job description : أوصاف الوظائف
judgmental : الحكم التقييمي
judicial branch : الفرع القضائي
judicial independence : الاستقلال القضائي
jury : هيئة المحكمين
key attributes of performance : سمات الأداء الرئيسية
key issues : القضايا الرئيسية
key priority : أولوية رئيسية
knowledge- based industries : الصناعات القائمة عل المعرفة
lack of funds : غياب التمويل
law enforcement : فرض القانون
leadership : القيادة
League of Arab States : جامعة الدول العربية
legacy architecture : النظم الموروثة
legislations : التشريعات
legislative : التشريعي
legislative branch : الفرع التشريعي
legislature : الهيئة التشريعية
lending instruments : أدوات الإقراض
lending support : الدعم الإقراضي
level of service : مستوى الخدمة
liability containment : احتواء الالتزامات
line item budget : الميزانية القائمة على البنود
local governments : حكومات محلية
long- term debt : دين طويل الأجل
low ranking : انخفاض الترتيب
management accounting : المحاسبة الإدارية
management and financial frameworks : أطر إدارية ومالية
management tools : أدوات الإدارة
managing information systems : أنظمة إدارة المعلومات
marginalized groups : الجماعات المهمشة
matching skills with core : مزاوجة المهارات مع الكفاءات الأساسية للمنظمات
competencies of the organization
material resources : موارد مادية
measurement and recognition : القياس والتقدير
mediate differences : التفاوض لحل الخلافات
Mediterranean partners : الشركاء المتوسطيين
Middle East and North Africa region : منطقة الشرق الأوسط وشمال إفريقيا
( (MNA region
ministry department : دوائر الوزارة
mission statement : بيان رسالة
modern management : الإدارة الحديثة
modernizing management practices : تحديث الممارسات الإدارية
modernizing the private sector : تحديث القطاع الخاص
monitoring budgets : مراقبة الميزانية
monitoring the implementation : مراقبة التنفيذ
monopoly : احتكار
more client- oriented service : خدمة أكثر اتجاها نحو الزبون
multi- purpose facilities : تسهيلات متعددة الأغراض
municipalities : البلديات
national accounts : الحسابات الوطنية
net worth : القيمة الصافية
network of innovators : شبكة مبدعين
networking : التشبيك
nominal charge : رسم رمزي
obligations : التزامات
office automation : الأتمتة المكتبية
official gazette : الجريدة الرسمية
one- stop shops :" " محطة واحدة للإجراءات الحكومية
on- line mediation : إمكانية الوساطة عن طريق الإنترنت
on- street parking management : إدارة وقوف السيارات في الشوارع
operating costs : تكاليف التشغيل
operation management : إدارة العمليات
operational flexibility : مرونة عملانية
operational planning : تخطيط العمليات
operational projects : المشاريع العملانية
Organization of Islamic Conference : منظمة المؤتمر الإسلامي
organizational deficiencies : نقاط ضعف تنظيمية
outdated systems and procedures : إجراءات متخلفة
output : المخرج
output- based budget system : نظام ميزانية يقوم على المخرجات
outputs produced : المخرجات المنتجة
overall resource planning : التخطيط الشامل للموارد
overlap : التقاطعات
over- spending : تخطي الإنفاق المقرر
owner : المالك
ownership : ملكية
participation and partnership : المشاركة والشراكة
participation of civil society : مشاركة المجتمع المدني
partnership : المشاركة
pensions : مدفوعات التقاعد
performance : الأداء
performance deficit : عجز الأداء
performance management : إدارة الأداء
performance measurement : قياسات الأداء
performance- oriented management : إدارة موجهة نحو الأداء
personal property registration : تسجيل الملكية الخاصة
pilot work : أعمال استطلاعية
policy framework : إطار للسياسات
policy management : إدارة السياسات
policy requirements : متطلبات السياسة
policy review : مراجعة السياسات
political participation : المشاركة السياسية
portfolio management : إدارة حافظة الاستثمارات
pricing : التسعير
private operators : المشغلون الخاصون
private sector : القطاع الخاص
proceduralism : الالتزام بالإجراءات
procurement practices : ممارسات الشراء
productive investment : الاستثمار المنتج
professionalism : الاحتراف / المهنية الرفيعة
program budgeting : وضع الميزانيات على أساس البرامج
programme governance : الحاكمية البرامجية
program- performance budget : ميزانية قائمة على الأداء
project design : تصميم المشاريع
promotion : ترويج
property management : إدارة الأملاك
(Public Administration System (PAS : نظام التصريف العام
public corporation : هيئة عامة
public expenditure : الإنفاق العام
public expenditure reviews : مراجعة الإنفاق العام
public funds : الأموال العامة
public interest : الصالح العام
(Public Management System (PMS : نظام الإدارة العامة
public participation : مشاركة الجمهور
public service awards : جوائز خدمة عامة
public transport : النقل العام
public- private dialogue : الحوار بين العام والخاص
purchaser : المشتري
quality management : إدارة الجودة
quality of life : نوعية الحياة أو حياة ذات نوعية أفضل


----------



## احمد بن الخطاب (14 أغسطس 2008)

احببت ان اجمع المصطلحات في المشاركات الثلاثه السابقه في ملف ورد ليستفيد منها الجميع وهذا بعد اذن المهندس باسم بارك الله فيه
وهذا الرابط للملف
http://www.4shared.com/file/59036011/8055ed19/___online.html?dirPwdVerified=c49b3903


----------



## alaa eldin farag (23 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## جمال السيد (23 فبراير 2009)

جزاكما الله خيرا من مهندسين كريمين على مجهودكما الرائع


----------



## وسام صيام (23 فبراير 2009)

جزى الله الاخوة المشاركين كل خير على هذه المعلومات القيمة

تحياتي


----------



## ابوأبي (24 فبراير 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم على هذه المصطلحات


----------



## magnoooo (26 فبراير 2009)

مشكوووووووووور على المجهود الرائع وبارك الله فيك


----------



## mohdesoky (27 فبراير 2009)

*مشكور اخي الكريم على هذه المصطلحات القيمة*​


----------



## hammhamm44 (11 مارس 2009)

thanksssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## engahmedezz (4 أبريل 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا وجعلة في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## eng.basel (13 أبريل 2009)

شكراً لك ...
جزاك الله خير ...


----------



## أسامة م ز (17 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا يا سيد باسم

صديقك من أبوظبي


----------



## خالد طه القوصي (25 أبريل 2009)

thank youuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## سعد احمد سالم (29 أبريل 2009)

جزاكما الله خيرا من مهندسين كريمين على مجهودكما الرائع


----------

